# Who needs a dairy doe?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Now who needs a dairy breed doe when you have a FF boer who will stand in the yard while you milk her, no need for a milk stand, or to tie her up, or even give her a bowl of food, and she gives almost 500mls from only one half of the udder?

lol Spot is absolutely beautiful to milk! I just went out to bottle feed her doe kid (she cant stand to feed so she's getting bottle plus I'm helping her feed off mum). After drinking 60ml from me, I then put her on mum, and I noticed the buck kid wasnt drinking the other side and it was full and tight ... so I just sat there and milked her into the empty bottle, and she stood beautifully!

No lack of milk whatsoever ... her mum is a lovely milker too. 

Beautiful Spot is doing such a great job :greengrin: and now I have more colostrum in the freezer! :leap: after using it all on the trips yesterday


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol! good goat...and who said boers dont milk well? how many teats does she have??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I know! so many people tell me boers dont milk ... well mine do!

just two teats ... her mum has four very neatly spaced but this girl only has two. Beautiful udder, I'll have to take some pics. Give some dairy does a run for their money lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Give some dairy does a run for their money lol


LOL.....I bet she will, sounds like she comes from very good stock too.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, I'm very proud of her. 

I just cant believe she had three :doh:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow... I wish some of my does would stand still. and they do have grain and there is a stanchion. haha
it would be interesting to see some pics. (hint hint) LOL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I'll see what I can do!

I'm known to milk whatever stands still for me lol I've got an angora ready to burst who is really lovely to milk


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...how great that she's so good for you! 

Maybe she knows that you're taking care of her little one


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so glad you posted! I have a Boer/Nigi that will also stand in the yard or wherever and let me milk her. She has a massive Boer (4 teats) udder and really produces. Just goes to show you... "You can't milk their pedigree." :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> You can't milk their pedigree


I like that! And you are so right! My oldest pygmy/nigi cross doe is the BEST behaved girl ever, stands and lets me milk wherever and whenever...and at her peak was giving just under 2 quarts....and is still giving me a pint at 18 months fresh :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I went out to get a photo but Emmett the bugger had drained her! For a 2.8kg kid, wow that little guy can eat!

Will try again tomorrow ... lol


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

keren said:


> I know! so many people tell me boers dont milk ... well mine do!


Boers were created with the genes of the Indigo Goats. These are dairy goats.
In Africa they were to be used as an all purpose goat. Meat as well as milk. That only changed when they came to the states over here. Boers are very much so milkers. My Lucie gives as much milk in her bags then a some of the dairy goats I have seen, or just as much.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My 75% boer / 25% sanaan is a great little milker


----------

